# Sadie is home!



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Sadie is home! Right now she is conked out in her crate. After all of the visits that I made she seemed to recognise my voice and my smell. The ride home was only 30 minutes but she did really well. No throwing up and I don't think there was even much (if at all?) drooling. She did whine a little bit, but then curled up and actually went to sleep.

She has had a chance to walk around a little bit, though she's already being the velcro dog and didn't want to wander too far from me. She wasn't happy with me when I had to make dinner and couldn't pick her up. But she only whined for a bit and then went to sleep.

So far, so good! I'm hoping to get some pictures of her tomorrow after having a chance to settle in a bit more. I am very pleased that she already views her crate as her den. I didn't even have to bribe her!

Here is one shot I webcammed for my fiancee since she's still up in the camps working.


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

Adorable !!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute and you look so happy. A second home coming to look forward too! Congrats!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! what a cutie!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She's so cute! How exciting!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Sadie is beautiful Seems like you've been waiting for this day for a very long time. From the look on your face, it was worth the wait. 

Hope you had a good first night.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your little one home! Let the fun begin! She's darling!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

We had a really good first night. She only whined a bit and that was just after being put in her crate after potty time and then she snuggled in and fell asleep. I got more sleep than I expected!










This morning has been cuddle time. She's already pottied, properly, on her pee pad and had breakfast. The adoration seems to go both ways.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, what a cutie!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Puppers! More pics. More pics!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! Have a ball with her!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

More pictures you say?










And how about a video?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwww congratulations! She is so cute...it is nice to have a place to share pics and videos...most of my friends get fed up with me always talking about the dogs lol!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...what a face!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww COngratulations!!!!! Glad to hear everything is going so smoothly!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

She looks like a little angel curled up with her pink blanket.What a good little girl so far!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Awwww so reassuring, and sweet, I get my Ted in 1 month so I will watch your developments to see what to expect!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

She's so cute!!!!!!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

And she still loves to sleep on her back (as long as she's cuddled up next to me)


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations! She is SO CUTE! Love the pics - keep 'em coming!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! I also watched the video of her and Lucy. Is Lucy a lab? She is huge compared to a little Hav puppy.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Awww! I also watched the video of her and Lucy. Is Lucy a lab?


Actually she's a Chesapeake and Border Collie mix. But she gets mistaken for a lab all of the time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Woo-Hoo! Glad to see Sadie!


----------



## MarcusSCummings (May 28, 2012)

So sweet! You really look so happy. Congrats for having a new puppy. Have a great time with your new puppy.


----------

